# اللهجة المصرية : المدنة



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

هناك اغنية مشهورة لعبد الحليم عن مصر وهي احلف بسماها، يقول فيها:

 أحلف بسمــاها وبترابها
 أحـلف بدروبها وأبوابها
 أحلف بالقمح وبالمصنع
 أحلف بالمدنة وبالمدفع

ما معنى المدنة ؟​


----------



## cherine

المَدْنة هي المئذنة​


----------

